# Convert your B14 to JDM Sunny/Sentra



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

*To all the JDM Conversion fanatics out there: * 


























Those are the basics...If anyone wants to ask anything, feel free to ask  

By the way, the that car has Sentra emblems instead of Sunny at the plate garnish


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I really like those tails, that sentra looks smooth!


----------



## ColinS (Oct 12, 2003)

tails are very G20ish. I want a motorized antenna!!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*ahem* mirrors *cough*


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

damn... now im really diggin the chrome grille i want one


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> damn... now im really diggin the chrome grille i want one


 Don't you guys have it? You call it the Lucino grille there in the U.S. it might be expensive there though..


1997GA16DE,if you're gonna import some mirrors,you're gonna have a wiring nightmare and you'd have to get additional switches coz those are also remote power folding mirrors.(standard)


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *Don't you guys have it? You call it the Lucino grille there in the U.S. it might be expensive there though..
> 
> *


yea... i know we got it here. i used to NOT like it but its grown on me as of late.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

well, how about getting one for your white sentra?it'd resemble the JDM Sentra in no time. but i suggest having all the jdm parts (lights,corners,grille) photochopped with your b14 before getting 'em. but your car looks good as it is...especially those amber corners.

oh by the way....another *JDM Sunny/Sentra* part i forgot to list (thanks 1997GA16DE)
-power folding mirrors or just plain manual folding mirrors...as long as its two piece and folds


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

EXALTA... the "amber" corners have been gone for a while now. i got my hand on some "Sunny" clears. i have pics on b14nissan.org ... im just not sure if i can host them from there.

sorry they are HUGE!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

damn!You're almost set man.
Here's some EX Saloon pics...
















The Super Saloon trim level sunny/sentra has motorized antennas on the rear quarter panel while EX Saloons have their manual antenna on their front door pillar








Take note of the black spot on the roof.Thats where you pull out the manual antenna


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

thanks bro i like that rear panel a lot!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

You're welcome! You're car is almost JDM tight! If only you could swap the antennas placement and get some hands on some folding mirrors..

If anyone else has some JDM/PDM photo requests or part query just ask.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*does anyone else see a slight resemblence?*



















sunny wannabe? nah..


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nah, i don't see any resemblance at all... the only thing missing is the bumper and the antenna swap :thumbup: lookin good!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Actually, the mirror wiring isn't too bad if you include the switch.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Here's the close-up of the power antenna as some requested


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

those are perfect ! i think those will fit the front end of my car nicely.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *those are perfect ! i think those will fit the front end of my car nicely. *


Then esh, you will truly be MAd JdM TYte YO


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

TAIL LIGHTS IN THE 2ND POST, WILL THEY FIT A 200SX?!?!?!?!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Sorry man, those won't fit. You'd have to replace the trunk and the fenders to put those lights on (Black Sentra)


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

Are there any sites on the web I can buy the sunny front bumper i like it


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

what about that front end of the gts, similar to GTSboy's???


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, the only way to get those are from second hand dealers and chop shops and spare parts shops here. Original GTS bumpers/body kits are hard to find, there are a lot of good quality fiberglass replicas though.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

wow...i liked those pics alot...they cleared up some questions i had.....


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

eh im not feeling that chrome shtuff...i think all i need are some solid amber corners and ill be happy


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm not getting this. Why would someone WANT to convert their USDM Sentra to a JDM one? I can understand converting a Skyline or something, but what's the point of doing that to a Sentra?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

97sentragxe said:


> *I'm not getting this. Why would someone WANT to convert their USDM Sentra to a JDM one? I can understand converting a Skyline or something, but what's the point of doing that to a Sentra? *



just to make it look different and a little original... i got the "Sunny" emblems on my car for that reason. i just want my car to be nice and simple but have a couple of things that u dont see a lot. its also funny to see peoples puzzled faces when they see "Sunny EX Saloon" on the rear of my car.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

97sentragxe said:


> *I'm not getting this. Why would someone WANT to convert their USDM Sentra to a JDM one? I can understand converting a Skyline or something, but what's the point of doing that to a Sentra? *


 Hehehe, Its the fault of the Honda Civic/Toyota Corolla/Nissan 240SX boys man, they were the first to start this Japanese version, European version stuff...and it's a clean sorta OEM way of dressing up your ride without looking ricey


























and remember, that the European and Asian tuners are converting their stock rides to USDM spec coz they're unique..

The Mazda Protege you have there is a 2.0 litre Ford Lynx RS to us here


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Hmmm, ok. Just wondered.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I really like that front end has a stock look but is more agressive than what we have here


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, especially the front end of a Sentra GTS! Most agressive OEM B14 bumper ever...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

all that stuff is nice too bad that trunk isnt a direct fit for our sentra. also i thought you wanted us too take our cars to jdm church and covert our cars and baptise them. but nice pics


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Dag, here's another bone stock EX Saloon pic


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Exalta said:


> Dag, here's another bone stock EX Saloon pic


thanks EXALTA  i really like that rear panel a lot. cmon bro, i know u can hook me up and find someone thats willing to trade with my black rear panel


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

can you get those lights tho? they look better than stock 200's. i wouldnt mind working on them.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

mysergoesvroom said:


> can you get those lights tho? they look better than stock 200's. i wouldnt mind working on them.


the front ones are sold by Liuspeed.


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

mah bad. ment the tail lights........im waitin for liuspeed to sell them stealth corners on ebay again tho...the v1's...


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

so let me get this straight.. the Lucino is in the Philipeans.. so um.. yeah, my Dad is moving back out there to retire.. Does this mean when he ships something to me like oh, lets say a Lucino VZ-R grill and headlights.. He would be able to do this.. sweet. Also, where could i pick up Nissan parts there. Is it as easy as getting parts from our Nissan Dealers here? 
-Travis


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Rhd...


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

someone needs to put some new pics on. I'm seeing redxs. What motor in the sunny saloon? The last pic has the SE-R muffler on it.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> so let me get this straight.. the Lucino is in the Philipeans.. so um.. yeah, my Dad is moving back out there to retire.. Does this mean when he ships something to me like oh, lets say a Lucino VZ-R grill and headlights.. He would be able to do this.. sweet. Also, where could i pick up Nissan parts there. Is it as easy as getting parts from our Nissan Dealers here?
> -Travis


Yup, getting parts from the dealer is very easy.but bewarned though, they're kinda pricey compared to those secondhand parts shops


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm not noticing much diffrence in the J-spec that I really like. Headlights and corners are of course a huge diffrence. But I'm not big on the chrome grill myself. 

I do agree the JDM can be a great way to make your car stand out with out making it rice. However JDM can be really really expensive compared to aftermarket. Also some of the Japan only tuner companies have some much nicer looking body kits and wheels and other cosmetic parts than the american companies have.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Exalta said:


> Yada yada yada..............(you said stuff but Im just trying to get your attention).......



Hey, Do you have a link on more info about your X-Trail????????

PM me with any details or any info you have "QR20DE"?


----------



## PANGUANO (Jun 26, 2004)

*b14 Sunny*

*HI

THIS IS MY NISSAN SENTRA 100% JAPANESE


MY SENTRA SUNNY  *


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Very nice, but why's it LHD?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Colombia's Sentras are JDM with LHD, because Mexican Aguascalientes plant can't assemble as much Sentras to cover NAFTA Area.

Ahh by the way JDM front were sold in the B14 2000 MDM version, I've changed the whole set for around US$300 (I can't figure why these guys gave me 35% discount at the dealership).

Next exterior change will be front & rear bumpers & tailights

I'm nuts about electrical fold mirrors but they are really expensive NEW, right Andrés?










Check my car rims, Guess wich brand are they?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i wanna do a rhd on my sentra


----------



## chaos gle (Jan 1, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what to do with those jdm corners, because they dont blink they only stay on. thnx


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

chaos gle said:


> Can anyone tell me what to do with those jdm corners, because they dont blink they only stay on. thnx


 :wtf:  

um yeah ok, so anyways, 

why is it sometimes the Lucino headlamps are completely flush with the hood, other times they arnt? The ones I DO see flush, is the hood different from the american version of the sentra??? Take a look at everyone who had Lucino corners and headlamps, youll see what im talkin about. Some peoples headlamps are flush and have NO gap, others have a gap from the top of the lamp to the hood.??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

mine are flush.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Oh you just want me to buy some!. :loser: :cheers: 

Hey Lui can you post pics of the ones you sell. I know ive seen them whored all over this damn board. I know you, yourself, do not have the stock Lucinos on yours. You RIGGED yours differently ive seen before. You dont have to, I can search for it. 
(Pics of them on the car that is)


----------

